# Studio Fix Fluid in the UK?



## Miracat (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi

Does anyone know when Studio Fix Fluid and the new concealor are coming out in the UK? Thanks.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Mar 10, 2006)

I've been told the 16th of March.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 10, 2006)

They are already out


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Mar 10, 2006)

i thought they were already out


----------



## Miracat (Mar 12, 2006)

Well, the foundation, concealor and powder certainly aren't out in Cardiff. I asked and the MA said she didn't have a date and that it would come out in the next couple of weeks. Grrrr!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Mar 12, 2006)

I've been so good (or is it bad?) and haven't been to my MAC for a long time (MAC fanatics wise!) so maybe the SF is out at my counter..i need to go soon, maybe tomorrow, hope it's out this week!


----------



## Estellea (Mar 13, 2006)

Not out at my counter yet! Grr, must we go through this everytime a new collection it out!


----------



## chris (Mar 13, 2006)

The MAC Store in Brighton said it's definitely coming out on Thursday, 16th March (they already received their stock and are just waiting to put them out).


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Mar 14, 2006)

I went in to my counter today (Leeds) expecting nothing new and everything was already out! And by eveyrthing i mean Culturebloom (1/4 stuff already sold out, it came out last Thursday!! grr) and Studio Fix Fluid, Loose Blot Powder, Ultracheek, Concealer sticks! I got a sample of SF Fluid, can't wait to try it tomorrow!


----------

